# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Swordstore.com

## Thomas Q. Chen

I've heard that these guys have split from their original dealer. What are your experiences with them?

----------


## Brian Pettett

That was some time ago, from what I hear.  Myself and my dojomates have used them quite a bit over the last few years, and I have nothing but good things to say about Rick and his customer service, to say nothing of the quality of his goods.  

If you are looking at iaito, I would steer you towards the 2002 and above.  They seem to be from a better fabricator than the lower-end 1A and 1001 models.  But all-around, they get a very favorable recommendation from myself.

----------


## Steffen Gjerding

They worked great for me in every way. They have my recommendation.

----------


## Steffen Gjerding

Ah, double post.

----------


## Richmond McCluer

Generally, swordstore.com is where I go for iaito. As Brian says their customer service is top notch. I had one student iaito that developed a problem with the tsuka. I talked with Rick, shipped it to him and it was back in action in the dojo within a little over a week.

My personal iaito is swordstore.com, and I am looking at getting another.

----------

